I want to go out on a whim and just say Happy new year hackers :) - timntt
======
laaph
Happy new year! I have been texting everyone in my phone contact list. But for
all of you too happy new year!

------
hieloz
Happy new year! I hope that everyone will have a blast in the year to come

------
brian_herman__
Thanks

